# Employment contract Job Title must be same as Critical Skills Gazette???



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi All

Is it mandatory to have exact Job Title same as Critical skills gazette my qualification falls under inside a employment contract ?

For example if my qualification falls under ICT: "System Integration Specialist" but the employer provided Job Title as "Consultant" will it suffice or it will be a problem?

It looks like OFO (Organising Framework for Occupations) list as defined by the South African Department of Higher Education and Training does not have "System Integration Specialist" and the HR refuses to give that job title.

Any suggestion on this challenge.

Regards
Vsn


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

vsn1990 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it mandatory to have exact Job Title same as Critical skills gazette my qualification falls under inside a employment contract ?
> 
> ...



It’s not mandatory but it helps because DHA staff are not subject matter experts and may not understand that for example, a Xamarin Specialist is a software development engineer and so on... Perhaps you can have HR specify the role a bit more e.g “Consultant - System Integration Specialist“


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

terryZW said:


> It’s not mandatory but it helps because DHA staff are not subject matter experts and may not understand that for example, a Xamarin Specialist is a software development engineer and so on... Perhaps you can have HR specify the role a bit more e.g “Consultant - System Integration Specialist“


It looks like there is government specification (OFO) and HR can only provide Job title mentioned in that document.

I have provided two titles to choose from that looks closure to the skill

ICT Systems Specialist
ICT Systems Consultant

I hope this will give some information to DHA. What say ?

regards
vsn


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

From my experience, you really want , your job title to be EXACTLY, as on the critical skills list. Adjudicators dont know much about certain job fields for them to know they are the same. I have seen people rejected because on slight differences in job titles. Once it gets rejected the appeal process can talk painfully long. So, make sure, the job title matches the critical skills list exactly and print a page of the critical skills list and highlight , with a markers, the skill applicable


----------

